# [verkaufe eventuell] GAMING PC inkl 24&amp;quot; Samsung Syncmaster T240HD



## SuicideVampire (13. März 2009)

Da ich nach genau dem Monitor auf der Suche bin, biete ich einfach mal 200€.


----------



## SuicideVampire (13. März 2009)

derMythos am 13.03.2009 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 13.03.2009 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für etwas über bekomme ich den neu, da muss ich Ebay nicht für bemühen. Aber schade, dachte Du würdest das Teil evtl. einzeln verkaufen


----------



## hibbicon (21. März 2009)

derMythos am 13.03.2009 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 13.03.2009 22:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo, 
und ich hätte vllt. nur Interesse an deinem PC. Einen 27 Zoll TFT hab ich selber.
Mach doch mal ein Angebot für den PC alleine.


----------



## SuicideVampire (21. März 2009)

hibbicon am 21.03.2009 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> derMythos am 13.03.2009 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evtl. sollten wir uns zusammentun, ich nehme den Monitor und Du den PC 

Edit: Mythos, über den Preis für den TFT können wir dann noch verhandeln...


----------



## Spassbremse (25. März 2009)

derMythos am 25.03.2009 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 21.03.2009 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass' Dich hier nicht von den Feilsch-Profis verunsichern. Für den Monitor erzielst Du locker 300.- €.


----------



## SuicideVampire (25. März 2009)

derMythos am 25.03.2009 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 25.03.2009 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, also für 309€ bekomme ich den neu. Etwas unter 300€ sollte der Preis schon liegen


----------



## SuicideVampire (26. März 2009)

derMythos am 26.03.2009 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Thread hier kann geschlossen werden



Ist der Monitor noch zu haben oder ist der auch weg?


----------

